# Printing on StickOn Rhinestone Decal Material - My Experiment Results



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So I bought this material from ProWorld that you can print on using a color laser printer and make what is essentially a clear decal that you can then stick on glass, wood, tile... Just about any smooth surface... (Not at all suitable for Rhinestone decals in case you were wondering).

So then it hit me... Can I print directly on the StickOns Decal Material?... Seems to take the heat pretty good from my heat press I think to myself... So what the heck... What's the worse that could happen... I whack off a piece of StickOn Decal Material... Stick it in my color laser printer... Print out my logo... I then add a few Rhinestones to my logo and press...

To my surprise it worked just fine... I was able to do a full color print on the StickOn Decal Material no problem... I then applied the finished decal to a candle that I had laying around... It looks pretty cool...

I don't think it's a huge money maker probably but it was kinda cool to try. Seemed to hold up to water and windex for cleaning just fine as well.

It was something different to try so I thought I would share my results...

Kevin


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Pretty neat! Can you post a pic?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Sure....


----------

